# Problema con impresora laser Samsung CLP365W



## jonatanlc (Ene 4, 2015)

Hola! 

Tengo una impresora samsung laser color modelo CLP-365W la cual en negro imprime perfecto pero c uando intento imprimir a color el papel se traba y empieza a marcarme atasco de papel , sopletie con aire comprimido para limpiar los restos de toner , limpie el deposito lateral de toner , el deposito que se encuentra cerca del fusor también y limpie con isopos todos los sensores opticos. 

No obstante todo esto si mando una orden de impresion en negro imprime bien , si mando lo mismo pero a color el papel se traba , al retirarlo lo puedo observar como que se arquea y se pliega mal y eso produce el bloqueo a la altura del fusor mas o menos. 

Alguien tiene alguna idea de que más revisar?. 

Aclaro que la placa madre de la impresora la use en otra maquina igual y anda sin problema , imprime en negro y color , así que el tema es mecanico pero no se por donde más husmear. 

Agradezco cualquier idea o sugerencia para revisar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2015)

Probaste intercambiar cartuchos ?


----------



## franc0 (Ene 6, 2015)

estas seguro que tus cartuchos de color aun estan con toner


----------

